# New Geneva Christian Leadership Academy



## AntiFederalist13 (Feb 3, 2016)

Greetings!

I was wondering if anyone here has any familiarity with New Geneva Christian Leadership Academy? My church is currently in the process of sponsoring me to take classes there. I've had a few phone meetings with the dean, and am really looking forward to it.


----------

